# Just landed the biggest show of our lives



## spadz93 (Dec 16, 2013)

My band From the Depths (link in sig) just landed the biggest show of our lives to date. We are opening up for Attila, I See Stars, Capture the Crown, Ice Nine Kills, and Myka, Recreate at Starland Ballroom on February 1st! Not sure how popular any of these are on here, but it's still gonna be sick regardless! Link to event page below, if you wanna come, get your tickets from us!

Starland Ballroom :: Attila w/ I See Stars


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome dude! We make jokes about Capture the Crown sometimes, but that's still a sweet gig!


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Awesome dude! We make jokes about Capture the Crown sometimes, but that's still a sweet gig!



yeah i was gonna say i dont know if these acts are appraised or frowned upon on this site, but i'm just too excited haha


----------



## Cynic (Dec 16, 2013)

regardless that will be good exposure for you guys! hell, i would play a show with miley or bieber just because of who they are.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 16, 2013)

Very sweet deal man! Happy for you


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 17, 2013)

that is great man.
with these bands, the venue will be packed right from the beginning because kids want to be in the front row and come early.
I assume you only have 20 minutes of stage time so make it count. don't talk and play your ass off. it will be worth it for sure.

maybe you can make some friends or connections


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 17, 2013)

Excellent, man! Congrats!


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks all! we got a 25 minute set time, so we're gonna pack in the most kickass material that we have and make a killer set! i'm also gonna ask one of the other bands if i can do guest vocals with them for the hell of it haha, i'm friends with one of them


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats dude!


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 18, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Congrats dude!



thanks man!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats man, that will be killer for your band!


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow man, that's awesome. Congratulations!!


----------



## Preacher (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome dude!


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 22, 2013)

thanks guys! if anyone in NJ want's to come to this, you can get your tickets mailed to you from us! link here https://fromthedepthsnj.bandcamp.co...re-the-crown-ice-nine-kills-and-myka-relocate


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 19, 2014)

Good luck Man! Enjoy, and as always... expect the unexpected! But go with the flow.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats dude! Best of luck! I just listened to your song on facebook and I really enjoyed it. You'll be well received by the crowd!


----------



## MWC262 (Jan 19, 2014)

That's awesome man! Honestly opening up isn't the worst thing in the world. If you put on a killer set that just forces the other bands to step up their set. Plus like everyone said you can make some new connections. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## spadz93 (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks all! gonna be a good one, promoter's going back and forth with me saying how the show is nearly sold out on their end


----------



## Katash (Jan 23, 2014)

Wooow nice to hear 
So have a nice show and let us know how it went (pictures/videos? !)


----------



## spadz93 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katash said:


> Wooow nice to hear
> So have a nice show and let us know how it went (pictures/videos? !)



we'll be sure to have some people taking pictures and videos of our set!


----------



## BeforeTheTrial (Jan 28, 2014)

Gonna be a sick show! I've shared the stage with Attila a few times, they definitely bring a crowd! Congratulations!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 28, 2014)

Dont like any of those bands but should be a good experience and fun . Congrats


----------



## Valennic (Feb 3, 2014)

Carvinkook said:


> Good luck Man! Enjoy, and as always... _*expect the unexpected*_! But go with the flow.



QFT. God I still remember the first time the unexpected bit me in the ass. The day before my first gig, my brand new guitar shat an input jack and broke a string right before the show. Drummer broke his double kicks, and we nearly had a catastrophic rig failure .

Congrats though man! I think the guitarist from capture the crown is from the town over from me, I think i have some students whose family know his family. Either way, have a blast man.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2014)

The unexpected is what makes gigging great. It gives you a story to tell and reminisce about.

OP, how did the show go?


----------



## spadz93 (Apr 24, 2014)

sorry guys, havent been on here in a while. the show was absolutely sick, couldnt have asked for a better night. we've been busy with working on our full length which we just released on april 13th, so go check that out!

Animosity | From the Depths


----------



## geese_com (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats and I'm glad the show went well.


----------

